# Оскольчатый перелом С4, С6. Есть лекарства какие-нибудь? Дорогостоящие?



## cdFinki (30 Авг 2011)

У меня оскольчатый перелом С4 и С6 позванков с ушибом и сдавлением спинного мозга!!Вот хочу узнать есть ли лекарства?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Авг 2011)

Операцию сделали?


----------



## cdFinki (3 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> операцию сделали?


Конечно сделали))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Сен 2011)

Это максимум, дальше только надеяться на компенсаторно-восстановительные возможности вашего организма, а они у всех людей разные.


----------



## cdFinki (5 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это максимум, дальше только надеяться на компенсаторно-восстановительные возможности вашего организма, а они у всех людей разные.


Ну мне как то предлагали немецкие лекарство!!!! 2 года назад купил для пробы и не знаю помогли они или нет , так как раза 2 ездил в реабилитационные центры!Вот и хочу узнать что нить на подобии этого!


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это максимум, дальше только надеяться на компенсаторно-восстановительные возможности вашего организма, а они у всех людей разные.


Ну как я понял,если они и есть то они малы чем полезны так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Сен 2011)

Лекарства от чего? Перелом срастется сам по себе хоть с лекарствами хоть без. Если присутствовала компрессия спинного мозга, то вся медикаментозная терапия направлена на борьбу с парезами и параличами.  Это максимум, что можно применить в вашем случае.


----------



## cdFinki (7 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Лекарства от чего??? Перелом срастется сам по себе хоть с лекарствами хоть без. Если присутствовала компрессия спинного мозга, то вся медикаментозная терапия направлена на борьбу с парезами и параличами. Это максимум, что можно применить в вашем случае.


Клинический диагноз:Закрытый оскольчатый перелом С4 С6 позванка с ушибом и сдавлением спинного мозга,нижняя параплегия,верхний грубый парапарез с плегией кистей,НФТО.
Провелённое лечение: операция :Передняя декомпрессия спинного мозга на уровне С5!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2011)

Ныряли?


----------



## cdFinki (8 Сен 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ныряли?


Да


----------

